# Favorite Nomos?



## CitizenM

It seems there's a pretty strong kick here for Nomos, quite understandably. Nomos is competing with a few others for my Christmas watch, but then, I did just buy a new Citizen Grand Complication so who knows.

Personally? I'm thinking Tangomat Datum.

I need the date. And it looks awesome.

I wish I could get the GMT model with a date...

I REALLY wish I could get the power reserve with an automatic.


----------



## v76

Nomos is great ... I think the Zürich is my favorite!









How about Frederique Constant's Maxime Manufacture line? I've been eying those beauties lately ... amazing dial, hands and case and an in-house movement as well!

















(all borrowed images)

Feeling a bit torn about getting this Freddy or a Nomos ... it would be great to have both!


----------



## CitizenM

I actually really like FC's designs in general, particularly their "high end" stuff, the heart beat manufactures.









They're both gorgeous, but they are polar opposite schools of design. If I had to take just one, I guess I'd take that FC heart beat. I'm generally from the school of more subdials is better lol


----------



## gagnello

Love the Tangomat. I will buy one soon.


----------



## mattjmcd

Orion and Club, followed by Zurich


----------



## Runitout

Nomos Orion. Perfect dress watch.


----------



## fasthandssam

I like the Zurich posted by v76. The more you look at it, the more you realize how detailed it is even from a case design standpoint- it is really something special.


----------



## CitizenM

The more I look at it, the more I like that Zurich GMT....man, I love these watches


----------



## bubzter

I came back from the AD just 2 hours ago. And man...was I struck by the Zurich and Tangomat. That said, the Orion design looked good too, though I didn't like the pairing of Blue hands with Gold dial-markings.

Some time next year, I will be walking out the AD with a Nomos. As of now, the Zurich is edging out the Tangomat.


----------



## enkidu

Orion was what I chose for my dress watch. I can't see anything replacing it until I get a JLC Reverso Ultrathin. Or a Vyskocil. Just wish the Zurich were a tad smaller (1mm or so) and a tiny bit thinner (also 1mm or so).


----------



## rmahoney

I love the look of Nomos, but they run WAY too small for me. I'd love to see a 42 mm model.

Bob


----------



## seikialice88

CitizenM said:


> It seems there's a pretty strong kick here for Nomos, quite understandably. Nomos is competing with a few others for my Christmas watch, but then, I did just buy a new Citizen Grand Complication so who knows.
> 
> Personally? I'm thinking Tangomat Datum.
> 
> I need the date. And it looks awesome.
> 
> I wish I could get the GMT model with a date...
> 
> I REALLY wish I could get the power reserve with an automatic.
> 
> View attachment 568141


I also think so.
__________________
watch movies online free


----------



## LosTresGatos

In terms of design, it's definitely the Orion Rose. Sublimely understated and it is the only pink dialed watch I have found appealing at any price. The Orion's 35mm size is a concern however even with the thin bezel. And all my boorish friends (I'm the only watch enthusiast in my group) will probably take one look at a tiny pink watch and mistake the "N" in Nomos for an "H" which would lead to way too many bar-fights. :-( 

So in reality I see myself walking out of the AD with a Ludwig automatic (if I'm thinking with my heart) or a Zurich Weltzeit (if I'm thinking with my head - I travel a lot).


----------



## Watchalex

fasthandssam said:


> I like the Zurich posted by v76. The more you look at it, the more you realize how detailed it is even from a case design standpoint- it is really something special.


Unconditional +1

Love it!


----------



## LosTresGatos

And on a lighter note, here is a little history about Nomos listed by Japan's Rakuten Global Market:

_The Nomo's was born by Guido Muller in a glass hut for 1,906 years. Business unfolded as a high-quality clock maker of the glass hut, but was in dormancy state after World War II like other makers. I crossed it for the making of ideal clock which oneself imagined in a glass hut in 1990, and, after East-West unification in Germany, Mr. R. シュベルトナー which played an active part as a designer in former West Germany revived Nomo Corporation in 1992. Nomo's company announced "the tangent" and won a prize for many designs afterwards in Germany. This product that a design and the making of traditional clock of the glass hut sublimated becomes the industrial products on behalf of Germany._


----------



## kamo

Tangomat Datum for me. in white. 
Zurich Datum is next in line. 

I am definitely getting a Tangomat at some point next year.


----------



## drspaceman

I have a huge love for Nomos but Im not sure I could choose a fav. Likely the Tangomat Datum or the Orion Anthazit. I will have a Nomos someday soon...


----------



## Metlin

Nomos Tangente Gangserve:


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

I really like the Weltzeit. I think it is a really neat watch, and quite unique.


----------



## ljb187

I sold this baby a while back and have always regretted it. Dory's a little washed out, but the relationship between the two fish friends was represent better on this watch than any other I've seen before or since:


----------



## CitizenM

Metlin said:


> Nomos Tangente Gangserve:


How long is the power reserve on this manual wind? I wish I could get the date + power reserve with the red subdial...the black looks kind of boring and like someone missed with the marker when they were making it.


----------



## Watchalex

IIIRC the PR is 42h on that one. Double check the website if you want to know exactly. Nice watch in any case.  And I agree, should have a date.


----------



## CitizenM

Watchalex said:


> IIIRC the PR is 42h on that one. Double check the website if you want to know exactly. Nice watch in any case.  And I agree, should have a date.


That's a little disappointing....I rotate watches so often I like to go for 45+ at the very least. Still, looks epic...maybe for Christmas. I like so many different ones it's hard to decide though.


----------



## Metlin

CitizenM said:


> How long is the power reserve on this manual wind? I wish I could get the date + power reserve with the red subdial...the black looks kind of boring and like someone missed with the marker when they were making it.





Watchalex said:


> IIIRC the PR is 42h on that one. Double check the website if you want to know exactly. Nice watch in any case.  And I agree, should have a date.





CitizenM said:


> That's a little disappointing....I rotate watches so often I like to go for 45+ at the very least. Still, looks epic...maybe for Christmas. I like so many different ones it's hard to decide though.


It uses the Nomos gamma movement, which has a power reserve of ~43 hours.

Personally, I prefer watches without dates simply because when I wear them after a while, it's one less thing to worry about. Plus, the date would make the dial look too busy for my liking.

I would love it more if they took away the sub-second, and left it with just the power reserve, but I think it looks great the way it is.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Metlin said:


> I would love it more if they took away the sub-second, and left it with just the power reserve, but I think it looks great the way it is.


Agreed. That's my one disappointment with Nomos watches--that small seconds dial. It's best done on the Zurich, but even then it's not ideal. I say that with the understanding that many are quite fond of the sub-seconds dial, but it's just not my cup of tea. A center seconds offering, however, would be something else altogether, though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## CitizenM

Metlin said:


> It uses the Nomos gamma movement, which has a power reserve of ~43 hours.
> 
> Personally, I prefer watches without dates simply because when I wear them after a while, it's one less thing to worry about. Plus, the date would make the dial look too busy for my liking.
> 
> I would love it more if they took away the sub-second, and left it with just the power reserve, but I think it looks great the way it is.


I see where you're coming from, but I constantly actually have to use the date on my watch since I have to sign papers all day long walking around a court house. So it adds a significant convenience factor too. Also, I use the seconds hand a lot because on a day to day schedule I'm often so busy that I have to get where I'm going just 10 seconds before the meeting starts or so on.

So those are practical concerns of mine. But actually, I may have a watch you would like:


----------



## Metlin

While it is certainly an awesome watch, I can expect a divorce if that watch were to ever appear in my wish list.

But it is breathtakingly beautiful! Just... clean and simple.



CitizenM said:


> I see where you're coming from, but I constantly actually have to use the date on my watch since I have to sign papers all day long walking around a court house. So it adds a significant convenience factor too. Also, I use the seconds hand a lot because on a day to day schedule I'm often so busy that I have to get where I'm going just 10 seconds before the meeting starts or so on.
> 
> So those are practical concerns of mine. But actually, I may have a watch you would like:
> 
> View attachment 568742


----------



## DEP21

I love them all. Have a special affinity to them as my fiancee comes from an area relatively near Glashuette. Unfortunately, the cases are genuinely too small for me at 35mm so I guess it would have to be a Zurich but I am always drawn to the Tangomat and Orion.


----------



## ljb187

It has come to my attention that I have misread the subject of this thread; now that I'm up to speed I'd like to take a second crack at things by starting with an insult: Twenty-seven replies not including my own and only one mention of the Ludwig? I may need to find a classier watch forum to make my mistakes in! While it sort of goes against NOMOS' form-follows-function way of doing things, I have alway been intrigued by this:


----------



## CitizenM

ljb187 said:


> It has come to my attention that I have misread the subject of this thread; now that I'm up to speed I'd like to take a second crack at things by starting with an insult: Twenty-seven replies not including my own and only one mention of the Ludwig? I may need to find a classier watch forum to make my mistakes in! While it sort of goes against NOMOS' form-follows-function way of doing things, I have alway been intrigued by this:
> 
> View attachment 568963


Lol, no offense, but I think it's the only one I don't like.


----------



## ljb187

CitizenM said:


> Lol, no offense, but I think it's the only one I don't like.


Then I shall challenge you to a duel, U-Boats at ten paces. You chose the complications.


----------



## CitizenM

aughhhh no U-boats, anything but a u-boat lol


----------



## v76

Is that the one where you have to guess all the complications on your opponent's U-Boat without squinting much, and the one who gets the most number right, wins? Gentlemen, bring your monocles, best Sunday hat and parasols!



ljb187 said:


> Then I shall challenge you to a duel, U-Boats at ten paces. You chose the complications.


----------



## CitizenM

v76 said:


> Is that the one where you have to guess all the complications on your opponent's U-Boat without squinting much, and the one who gets the most number right, wins? Gentlemen, bring your monocles, best Sunday hat and parasols!


I was in an uncomfortable situation last summer when my boss' brother asked if he should buy a U-Boat (they're both giant individuals, 6'7ish). He really liked it. I tried to sort of steer him away from it, but I could tell his heart was set on it and so he went off and bought it. I've kept quiet about it ever since. But he seemed happy with it, so I guess it all ended well.

Speaking of guess the complications, I've got this bad boy in the mail right now:







Sort of the antithesis of all that is Nomos


----------



## ljb187

v76 said:


> Is that the one where you have to guess all the complications on your opponent's U-Boat without squinting much, and the one who gets the most number right, wins? Gentlemen, bring your monocles, best Sunday hat and parasols!


I was thinking we were going to chuck them at each other, but since I was always sucky at Frisbee I'm going to latch on to the ocular option you've provided and run with it - much like I would do with one of your El Primeros if I ever got the chance.

CitzenM,

This is another one of my favorites:


----------



## cadomniel

My favorite is the Nomos Orion, blue hands and gold index markers. Thinking of saving for that next...


----------



## turban1

i like the tangente/tangomat best but i have never seen an orion in the real. a tangente w/o subdial would indeed be sublime.


----------



## CitizenM

Does anyone know why the power reserve sundial moves in circles like that? I get the red bar thing, fully red = dead, but why does it spin in circles?


----------



## Haf

My favorite Nomos models are Orion and Zurich, pictured below is my limited edition Orion Solar:


----------



## mike120

The Zurich black dial no date.


----------



## Fantasio

Agree 100% |>



Runitout said:


> Nomos Orion. Perfect dress watch.


----------



## The1

where's the best place to get a Nomos from in North America?


----------



## wuyeah

I saw most of them in store. Nomos Orion 35mm Blue hand Gold marker is my fav.

http://www.uhren-fan.de/img/articles/05.063_1.jpg


----------



## gippy

So - have you made a decission so far?
I have done so 1 year ago. It's a great watch.

This is my favorite so far. Tangomat Ruthenium Date
But I think the Orion Date wil be the next one.


----------



## BigAl085

Just got my Ludwig Automatik in yesterday...was really close to getting the Zurich but for a dress watch, the roman numerals just spoke to me. Can I get any love for the Ludwig?


----------



## The1

beautiful, what diameter?


----------



## BigAl085

The1 said:


> beautiful, what diameter?


The automatik is 40mm. Thanks....I think it's beautiful as well!


----------



## Fantasio

My favourite Nomos would be Zurich with blued hands and silver indexes. :think:

Since it does not exist, I'll settle for an Orion with blued hands and golden indexes...


----------



## cycloneracing

So nobody likes the Tetra obviously! (me either)

I like Nomos Club Automat (would be better at 42mm for me though, rather than the 40mm)

Also the Orion Rose (for a girl), it's very pretty.

Also the Zurich Weltzeit, although I have no use whatsoever for a world timer function.


----------



## The1

The tetra just looks dangerous.

As for the Zurich Weltzeit, I think that will be one of my next watches. And it doesn't matter if you don't use the function on the watch or not, how many people do you know who actually use the chrono on their watches?


----------



## jporos

*Yup, Love mine...*










Nomos Tangente Sport Index Datum


----------



## LaserJet

Nomos Tangente Gangreserve Datum is my favorite.


----------



## cycloneracing

The1 said:


> how many people do you know who actually use the chrono on their watches?


Most people use it when they boil eggs, and that's it!


----------



## rationaltime

I like the NOMOS Tetra. It isn't all about my wrist. For many wrists
other than mine, the Tetra would be one of my favorites. I don't
need to choose the color, and I wouldn't mind seeing a variety.

Here is a NOMOS Tetra photo posted by member Mrs Obie.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BigAl085

The1 said:


> where's the best place to get a Nomos from in North America?


Watchbuys.com is an authorized US dealer. Their customer service was excellent over the phone. They just happened to let me know NOMOS pricees are going up 18% VERY soon.


----------



## The1

BigAl085 said:


> Watchbuys.com is an authorized US dealer. Their customer service was excellent over the phone. They just happened to let me know NOMOS pricees are going up 18% VERY soon.


I keep hearing this from retailers, it's unfortunate news, I was really hoping people I was talking to were just trying to blow smoke up my ass to guarantee a sale. But I've heard it too many times from too many places.

Hopefully I will have a couple of watches ordered withing the next couple of days and beat this mark up.

And thanks for the site, I've sort of been waiting to hear from someone who's delt with them.


----------



## The1

Has anyone here tryed on the Nomos Zurich Weltzeit???

I'm really interested in that watch and want to know how people are liking the size of the case, fit and finish, and etc.


----------



## scott7

Wempe Chronometerwerke


----------



## somon

Here is mine:










Somon
;-)


----------



## somon

The1 said:


> Has anyone here tryed on the Nomos Zurich Weltzeit???
> 
> I'm really interested in that watch and want to know how people are liking the size of the case, fit and finish, and etc.


I don't own one but I tested it on my (small)wrist:










Somon
;-)


----------



## LH2

I think they're all really nice.

Anybody know the lug-to-lug measurement of the 36mm Club manual?

Is the Club considered a true NOMOS? I ask because it seems to be priced lower than the rest of the line. Maybe the movement is not done in house?


----------



## RON in PA

LH2, The lug to lug on my 36mm Nomos Club is 48mm. Be assured that the watch wears larger than its 36mm size.

As for the movement, it's the same manual wind Alpha movement found in all the other Nomos styles.


----------



## LH2

RON in PA said:


> LH2, The lug to lug on my 36mm Nomos Club is 48mm. Be assured that the watch wears larger than its 36mm size.
> 
> As for the movement, it's the same manual wind Alpha movement found in all the other Nomos styles.


Thanks Ron. Wow, that lug to lug is larger than my 40mm Damasko (47mm). I'm sure it will fit just fine on my 6.75" wrist.

I am leaning toward the dark dial Club, which gains lume. Not decided for sure though, as I own more dark dials than light dials already.


----------



## chromehead

don't own any but definitely Orion series

particularly the white/cream gold markers blue hands and the Orion Solar


----------



## djw87

somon said:


> I don't own one but I tested it on my (small)wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somon
> ;-)


How big is your wrist?


----------



## somon

djw87 said:


> How big is your wrist?


....... 18 cm

Somon
;-)


----------



## The1

thank you for sharing the picture and wrist size, very helpfull


----------



## lexybeast

You're a man of fine taste Somon. I quite like this used Nomos I picked up recently!


----------



## The1

actions have been set in motion for me to get my hands on the Zurich Weltzeit. Can't wait. We'll see what kind of deal my watch guy can stir up for me.


----------



## elixxxer

Not many references to the Club, but it is one of my favorites. I find it especially versatile.


----------



## LH2

elixxxer said:


> Not many references to the Club, but it is one of my favorites. I find it especially versatile.
> 
> View attachment 626611


I like the Club, and am considering one myself. It seems to wear large for a 36mm due to the long lugs. Is the crown is annoyingly small for winding?

What kind of accuracy are you getting from your club?


----------



## elixxxer

LH2 said:


> I like the Club, and am considering one myself. It seems to wear large for a 36mm due to the long lugs. Is the crown is annoyingly small for winding?
> 
> What kind of accuracy are you getting from your club?


Unfortunately, I do not yet own one, however it is number one on the "must have" list.

From everything I've seen and read, the watch wears much larger than specs would indicate due to those lugs. I have 6.5" wrists and was concerned the 36mm might be a wee bit too small, as I generally like 38-40mm watches, but after seeing wrist shots I think it will be just about perfect.

Here is a Club Dunkel on the 6.5" wrist of fellow member ghingus:


----------



## blue_quartz

An admittedly biased Tetra owner reporting... I picked the Tetra over the other siblings because of the differentiating square dial. Furthermore, the two circles for the seconds hand and power reserve contrasts nicely with the square dial.


----------



## esr

LH2 said:


> It seems to wear large for a 36mm due to the long lugs.


I have the 36mm model and can confirm. With my 6,5" wrist I even cannot wear the model with date (only 38,5mm but wears much larger)



> Is the crown is annoyingly small for winding?


IMHO not. I find it big enough for comfortable winding and it looks very good according the size of the watch case.



> What kind of accuracy are you getting from your club?


Mine runs +1 seconds per day.



elixxxer said:


> From everything I've seen and read, the watch wears much larger than specs would indicate due to those lugs. I have 6.5" wrists and was concerned the 36mm might be a wee bit too small, as I generally like 38-40mm watches, but after seeing wrist shots I think it will be just about perfect.


See above: I'm quite sure that it wears perfectly on your wrist as I have the same size like you.
Unfortunately at the moment I have no wrist shot to post.

I like my Club very much. And if you take one with display case back you can have a look at a fine finished movement. 









HTH and regards
esr


----------



## LH2

esr - thanks for the post & pic of your Club movement. I asked about the crown size as that's the one thing I don't care for on my Stowa Antea KS - the crown is a little small for winding. Really a minor complaint though.

I guess what I like about the Club is that nothing else really looks like it. It is unique in its style!

I think the 36mm would be a good fit for my 17cm wrist too. Just need to decide on the Ivory or Dunkel dial. Leaning toward Ivory I think. I like lighter dials on smaller watches anyway.


----------



## esr

LH2 said:


> I asked about the crown size as that's the one thing I don't care for on my Stowa Antea KS - the crown is a little small for winding. Really a minor complaint though.


I also have an Antea KS and yes, it's crown is larger. But I have no problem with both of them.

Regards
esr


----------



## elixxxer

LH2 said:


> esr - thanks for the post & pic of your Club movement. I asked about the crown size as that's the one thing I don't care for on my Stowa Antea KS - the crown is a little small for winding. Really a minor complaint though.
> 
> I guess what I like about the Club is that nothing else really looks like it. It is unique in its style!
> 
> I think the 36mm would be a good fit for my 17cm wrist too. Just need to decide on the Ivory or Dunkel dial. Leaning toward Ivory I think. I like lighter dials on smaller watches anyway.


I was having to make the same decision as I like both the ivory and black dial, but I made the decision and just purchased the ivory model with display back! I cannot wait for it to arrive and will post wrist shots as soon as she arrives.


----------



## LH2

elixxxer said:


> I was having to make the same decision as I like both the ivory and black dial, but I made the decision and just purchased the ivory model with display back! I cannot wait for it to arrive and will post wrist shots as soon as she arrives.


Nice! I'm trying to decide between the Club 36mm and the Tangente Sport at this point.


----------



## mdapper14

i own the tangomat and love it!
my next will defiantly be the zurich


----------



## mdapper14

because of the tangomat's rize the date looks out of place.. i was deciding on either datum of non and i went without the date because overall it looks cleaner and a bit dressier


----------



## OptionsTrdr

elixxxer said:


> Not many references to the Club, but it is one of my favorites. I find it especially versatile.
> 
> View attachment 626611


That is my favorite as well - the Automat w/o date. I will be picking one up sometime in the next few months.


----------



## ken_sturrock

Tangente Sport - the simplicity of handwind and the absence of date in a slightly larger case.


----------



## ken_sturrock

LH2 said:


> Nice! I'm trying to decide between the Club 36mm and the Tangente Sport at this point.


I love my Tangente Sport. As has been mentioned elsewhere though - the Tangente Sport dial is a kind of subdued grey color, not as shiny as most silver dials. It has an understated look in real life while the Club dial seems to pop more.

-Ken


----------



## LH2

Ken I like the Tangente Sport, but after considering it, I can't justify the expense for something that looks quite similar to my Antea KS, just a tiny bit larger with lume. I think I'll go with the Club since nothing else (in my watch box anyway) looks like it.


----------



## ken_sturrock

LH2 said:


> Ken I like the Tangente Sport, but after considering it, I can't justify the expense for something that looks quite similar to my Antea KS, just a tiny bit larger with lume. I think I'll go with the Club since nothing else (in my watch box anyway) looks like it.


You can't go wrong there. If I buy another Nomos it'll be a Club...


----------



## mdapper14

i recently acquired a tangomat non datum from wempe and love it 
although i cant decide on getting the zurich black dial or club automat black dial...
they both speak to me in so many ways..agh


----------



## StufflerMike

mdapper14 said:


> i recently acquired a tangomat non datum from wempe and love it
> although i cant decide on getting the zurich black dial or club automat black dial...
> they both speak to me in so many ways..agh


To make it more difficult: The Zürich is showbased in Basel with blue and brown dial.


----------



## stanislav

that is mine


----------



## The1

still waiting for my Zurich Weltzeit. My watch guy decided to become another US ad for Nomos after I showed him the brand. So as a result I'll be his first Nomos customer


----------



## a tired smile

I'm torn between the Orion and the Ludwig. =/


----------



## mrplow25

Looks like there's no love for the Ludwig in this thread, I personally love mine as it is a classic dress watch


----------



## The1

there's love. It's just been unspoken up to this point


----------



## tom_hanx

My Zurich Datum is such a pleasure to own and wear, words cannot describe it.


----------



## CitizenM

Resurrecting the old thread lol.

I ended up getting an AT8500 and GS hi beat instead, but I'm thinking about a Nomos again.

Does this look too small for my 6' wrist?










Thinking this or maybe a Zurich Worldtimer....but I'd miss the blued hands.


----------



## frogger17

Well, anything would look small on a 6 *foot* wrist. :-d

In seriousness, I would feel that the watch was too small if that was a picture of me. Unfortunately, I'd also feel that the Zurich Worldtimer at almost 40mm is at or exceed my comfort zone if my wrist was 6". My wrist is 6.75, and I feel that 42mm is as far as I'd be comfortable.

Isn't that the Tangente Gangreserve, which looks like 35mm on the Nomos website? It just looks a lot smaller than that on your wrist. Maybe your wrist shape is fairly flat. Regardless, if that is 35mm, it looks like there other styles in about the 37mm range that would be a happy medium.


----------



## CitizenM

I've worn the Club too, and it's like 39.something and I thought that was about perfect. Really happy with my Grand Seiko's size at 40mm, but it has a lot of case to it.









I think the Worldtimer would be a good fit on me...but I really, really love the gangreserve other than it being a little too small.


----------



## frogger17

CitizenM said:


> I've worn the Club too, and it's like 39.something and I thought that was about perfect. Really happy with my Grand Seiko's size at 40mm, but it has a lot of case to it.
> 
> I think the Worldtimer would be a good fit on me...but I really, really love the gangreserve other than it being a little too small.


Yeah, I think 40mm is your sweet spot. :-!

I don't blame you on the Gangreserve. While I prefer a more "traditional" reserve subdial, Nomos' take perfectly accentuates the Tangente's overall styling. A great example of an addition that makes the whole more than the sum of its parts.

If you were leaning toward getting it anyway, I'd say go for it. But at this price point, since you already seem to be hesitant, I think you should go with your gut and take a pass. :-(


----------



## Kings and Aces

Nomos Club Datum...Highly recommended... Seriously- go get one.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Ludwig w/o a doubt . . .


----------



## rts9364

CitizenM said:


> Resurrecting the old thread lol.
> 
> I ended up getting an AT8500 and GS hi beat instead, but I'm thinking about a Nomos again.
> 
> Does this look too small for my 6' wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking this or maybe a Zurich Worldtimer....but I'd miss the blued hands.


I think the 35mm Tangente looks great here. It's supposed to be a dress watch, not a huge dive watch. Your wrist does look larger than 6", but maybe it's very flat like frogger17 said.

My wrist is about 7" (not very flat) and I love the size of my standard Tangente. Very classic. Opinions will vary, obviously.


----------



## The1

CitizenM said:


> Resurrecting the old thread lol.
> 
> I ended up getting an AT8500 and GS hi beat instead, but I'm thinking about a Nomos again.
> 
> Does this look too small for my 6' wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking this or maybe a Zurich Worldtimer....but I'd miss the blued hands.


it all comes down to your comfort zone. I too have large wrists, and was used to wearing large watches as dictated by fashion. But I've acquired a few smaller watches and would never look back. In fact when I put the larger watches on, I feel awkward now.

The large lugs on Nomos watches make them wear a lot larger then they really are.

I have the world timer, and it is one of my most worn watches in my collection. I'd consider a club next, had I not disallowed myself from buying more watches. Collecting/obsessing is a dangerous hobby 

poodle luck with the potential purchase. Nomos are fantastically put together and beautiful.


----------



## CM HUNTER

drhr said:


> Ludwig w/o a doubt . . .


Without a doubt, the Ludwig with automatic movement (the true in-house Nomos movements) is by far my favorite as well. So classy, and a case shared with no other model that's shaped so elegantly. Roman numerals but done in a simple Bauhaus inspired way... love it.


----------



## mark1958

I really wish they would make the model with the power reserve indicator in 38 or 40mm. I have small wrists but so used to larger watches 40 to 44mm not sure how much i would wear a smaller one these days. I saw the new Ahoi model while in NYC last week and really liked that one. ALmost purchased... 


CM HUNTER said:


> Without a doubt, the Ludwig with automatic movement (the true in-house Nomos movements) is by far my favorite as well. So classy, and a case shared with no other model that's shaped so elegantly. Roman numerals but done in a simple Bauhaus inspired way... love it.


----------



## lexybeast

CitizenM said:


> Resurrecting the old thread lol.
> 
> I ended up getting an AT8500 and GS hi beat instead, but I'm thinking about a Nomos again.
> 
> Does this look too small for my 6' wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking this or maybe a Zurich Worldtimer....but I'd miss the blued hands.


Looks perfect to me, but then I'm of the opinion that most people are wearing watches that are far too large anyway! Besides, it's a dress watch, not a diver.


----------



## cadomniel

I just pulled the trigger on a Nomos Orion Rosé. Will be the first NOMOS but I have admired them for a couple years.

I will need to get a nice brown croco strap for it though.


----------



## sean_mcq

I love my new Ludwig and consider it my favorite. I also really love the Tangomat Datum due to it's larger face.


----------



## CM HUNTER

sean_mcq said:


> I love my new Ludwig and consider it my favorite. I also really love the Tangomat Datum due to it's larger face.


Pure class. By far the classiest watch Nomos produces and why it's my favorite as well.


----------



## JohnM

Orion 38 Date :


----------



## Fantasio

Nice!

Crown looks different from mine, but 38 Date at Nomos site looks same as mine. Has it changed? :-s



JohnM said:


> Orion 38 Date :


----------



## JohnM

Good catch Marko. The crown on my Orion 38 Date looks like yours rather than the one in my generic picture. Love the watch but it wears incredibly big for 38mm -- larger dial than some 42mm watches.

John


----------



## soaking.fused

My Orion has the same crown as yours as well.









Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Maybe the Orion pictured with the plain crown is just a fake. Every Orion model currently listed on their on-line shop has the more intricate looking crown. Plenty of fakes out there, and one way or another, they always get something wrong... and of course the movements are always a joke.


----------



## uansari1

soaking.fused said:


> My Orion has the same crown as yours as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


Simply beautiful... May I ask what strap you're using there? Have heard amazing things about the shell cordovan straps, but I like the deployment clasps.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyingpicasso

uansari1 said:


> Simply beautiful... May I ask what strap you're using there? Have heard amazing things about the shell cordovan straps, but I like the deployment clasps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Looks like a stock Horween shell strap with an aftermarket clasp.


----------



## soaking.fused

uansari1 said:


> Simply beautiful... May I ask what strap you're using there? Have heard amazing things about the shell cordovan straps, but I like the deployment clasps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you.

The Orion pictured on Nomos Horween strap with polished RHD deployant.

Sent from a guy wearing a watch.


----------



## travelbug

cadomniel said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Nomos Orion Rosé. Will be the first NOMOS but I have admired them for a couple years.
> 
> I will need to get a nice brown croco strap for it though.


Cadomniel, please post some pix. I would love to see shots of the Orion Rose.


----------



## Farlius

I have an Orion WeiS and a Club dunkel. The dunkel wins out for my fave right now since it's so versatile. 

I keep talking myself out of going over to the Wempe store and scooping up a Zurich Weltzeit 5th Avenue. That's the fave I crave.


----------



## SiNzz

Torn between the Orion and Ludwig as well. I think I prefer the look of the Orion (specifically, the 35mm w/ gold indices and blue hands), but am concerned about it actually wearing too big on my girly <6" wrist due to the lugs. Anyone have any input as to how much larger it wears vs. the Ludwig? What might be appropriate for someone with very small wrists looking to use either one as a dress watch?


----------



## coelacanth

I made a thread about my Ludwig 33 here recently. Check that out for on-wrist shot and how that will look on <6" wrist. I had Tangente 35 and white it worked just fine on my wrist, lugs were sticking out a bit more than I'd wanted them to be. They were well within the "width" of my wrist when you just look at measurements, but from angles or when the watch is slightly shifted on wrist, lugs could visually stick out. My understanding is that the Orion's lugs are longer than Tangente or Ludwig so if you have 6" or smaller wrist like myself, I'd seriously consider 33 version. If you don't like the suede strap on 33, Nomos has regular Shell Cordovan straps for 33 models. (XS, S, M sizes available)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/small-wristers-savior-nomos-ludwig-33-a-970927.html


----------



## pbj204




----------



## SiNzz

Oh perfect! I never thought of getting the 33mm model! Much appreciated.


----------



## flyingpicasso

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 1352911


Such a great picture. I used to prefer the Zurich to the Orion, but not anymore. I love how the indices float away from the edge of the dial and prefer the thinner hands as well. I'm a Club Dunkel guy, though, and will try to make my case for that model perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Der Amf

On the Orion is it possible to opt for a brown strap? Rather than the suede or black?


----------



## El Gato

Nomos make some beautiful watches! I am into the German makers these days.


----------



## PWack

Here's my 38mm Orion in the classic blue/gold.

My favorite Nomos, as well as my favorite watch in my own personal collection.


----------



## Fantasio

Not sure if you can order the watch with different strap. But they are available at Nomos webshop, so you can order them separately. Brown Cordovan 60€ and Velour 50€, not too expensive me thinks. Just make sure you choose the right width and length. I have ordered spare ones, good chance to get also a free catalogue at the same time.

Horween Genuine Shell Cordovan brown | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashutte/SA.

Velour | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashutte/SA.



Der Amfangreisemann said:


> On the Orion is it possible to opt for a brown strap? Rather than the suede or black?


----------



## flyingpicasso

I can say that I like about every watch they make, except maybe the quirky Tetra. All-around it's pretty hard to beat the Club Dunkel. It's my watch and, yes, it's the cheapest of the lot, but to me that's part of the appeal. It's dressy in size and form, without looking too dressy or delicate. (I already own a silver-dial watch with blued hands, so that itch has been scratched.) 

I really like the Tangomat Ruthenium, but it's almost twice the price, has no lume, and much worse WR. I also prefer the sleeker case of the club, which I think has more in common with the Orion and Ludwig than the boxier Tangente-family cases or even the Zurich. So to get the amazing ruthenium dial with lume, with 100m WR, with the sleek case, with the more prominent (easier to wind) crown, and with the smallest price tag--that's a winner for me.


----------

